

Ask HN: Is Amazon violating consumer protection laws? - dan-silver

I placed an order on Amazon this week and selected the free &quot;No-Rush Shipping&quot; option so I can receive a $1 credit that can be spent on Amazon Instant Video, eBooks, and digital music.  After the order shipped, I received an email that states the credit expires on May 4, 2015.<p>Gift cards are heavily regulated[1] and cannot expire within five years from the date they were activated.<p>Are there any similar laws for credit that protect consumers?<p>1. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ncsl.org&#x2F;research&#x2F;financial-services-and-commerce&#x2F;gift-cards-and-certificates-statutes-and-legis.aspx
======
anthony_franco
I'm guessing it's considered more like a coupon since you didn't directly pay
money for it.

